# Gbu Iii



## hawk system (Jul 18, 2007)

Any one ready for the GBU?


----------



## D Dempsey (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm confused.  What's the GBU?


----------



## D Dempsey (Jul 23, 2007)

Disregard, I just got your email.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 24, 2007)

Respectfully:
Public question - - should receive public answer.

I ask the same question above.


----------



## brokenbonz (Sep 4, 2007)

so what is gbu?


----------



## SeanKerby (Sep 5, 2007)

GRU typo perhaps, especially since those that post here have a decent working knowledge of Systema.


----------



## RachelK (Sep 5, 2007)

Er, I think it stands for The Good, The Bad, The Ugly Systema Seminar with three instructors - probably should be spelled out, though.
-Rachel


----------

